# Is this a Molly?



## krittermom (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm confused lol. I normally know my fish, but this girl was sold to me about 6 weeks ago as a Gold Dust Molly, but every other Gold Dust molly I've seen besides her, looks way different. So, is this a Molly? Just curious, she's a good fish, no issues with her at all.


















She's the one nearest the vase


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

She looks like Play to me.:fish:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm... interesting.

Yes, it's definitely a molly. What's throwing you off is that it's a different species from the usual golddust molly. Usually they are made from sphenops, but these have some latipinna in them, as seen from the blue streaks in the dorsal.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

The one by the broken vase looks to me like a similarly colored Platy. The big female in the middle has the blue streaks in the dorsal.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree with Chard. Looks like a Platy to me too.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, is there such a thing as a 24K platy?


----------



## krittermom (Nov 10, 2010)

See why I'm confused? She has a much longer body that my other platys, but has that rounded belly/head that Platys have. Could she be a platy/molly mix? I don't know if they can interbreed or not...


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

The Platy and Swordtail have been cross bred so much that it's hard to tell the difference on some of them. The longer body could be from the swordtail influence. There are also two species of Platy. Maculatus and Variatus with the second being a little longer.


----------

